# Helloooooeeee



## noody (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello, its  *Richard* just joined and posted about my wind-turbine experience and though I'm a wild-camber at heart haven't managed much yet.


----------



## scotsy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi richard

welcome 

(we're also newbies)


----------



## ajs (Mar 19, 2009)

noody said:


> Hello, its *Richard* just joined and posted about my wind-turbine experience and though I'm a wild-camber at heart *haven't managed much yet*.


 


nobody noticed nobody.. yer secret is safe...

welcome te the forum

regards
ajs


----------



## noody (Mar 19, 2009)

Where I live here on the Strumble Peninsula is 'wild-living', particularly autumn to spring. Its a hard act to follow when you're looking for somewhere to go.

Today I'm preparing our south-facing conservatory for its annual overhaul of repairs and paint but the view over the hills and down into the valley is sooooo-fabulous on this first of a few warm-sunny days.

Keep stopping for a cuppa  to take-in the sounds of silence. Apart from sheep moaning and cows pooping.


My Burstner is sitting ready to go, its hard working when the weather is so lovely.

Richard


----------



## Jacques le foot (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Noody, and welcome to this friendly and informative forum.  We also have a Burstner, a delfin performance 700....our pride and joy. What model have you got?
  Are you in the Burstner Owners Club ? They're a great gang as well.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 19, 2009)

noody said:


> Where I live here on the Strumble Peninsula is 'wild-living', particularly autumn to spring. Its a hard act to follow when you're looking for somewhere to go.
> 
> Today I'm preparing our south-facing conservatory for its annual overhaul of repairs and paint but the view over the hills and down into the valley is sooooo-fabulous on this first of a few warm-sunny days.
> 
> ...



And you expect a nice welcome, after rubbing our urban noses in all that tranquil blisss.................... well you get just a very reluctant, hi


----------



## TWS (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside.

Tom


----------



## jimmnlizz (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Noody, welcome to the site!!  We where over your part of the country in January, this year!  Spent an excellent two nights camped by the lighthouse on Strumble head!  We had just started our tour round the coast of GB! Only did from home (Leyland, Lanc's) to Bristol. Next trip out we will restart at Bristol!  

JIM!!


----------



## noody (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry guys.

I've been having problems with my forum registration, as a result I got kicked in the ass after writing some in-depth posts relating to my 'van' and what I've done since I had-it so I gave-up.

Thanks for the welcome. I'm running an i591, a much sought-after,  short-A-class.

Oh-yes, its difficult to get away from this place its so lovely and I had been considering camping at the lighthouse myself, its only 10 minutes from here.

Seems my forum connection is working now.

Regards
Richard


----------



## noody (Apr 15, 2009)

Did I tell you-lot I'm suffering from short-term-memory-loss ? What day is it ?

Has anyone read my missive on my wind-turbine ? did it get lost or was it ignored ?

Richard.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Noody,
   Pleased to see you back on line...I guess I must have missed your remit on your wind turbine, can you point me to the forum that you posted it on..I would be interested to read it.
Kind regards...'burstnerite Jackie'


----------



## noody (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry Jackie, I don't remember where i posted it and I think it got kicked-out. What was happening was that the site would log-out on me whilst I was typing, I would submit the text, then the site told me I wasn't logged-in so I lost the text.

I had to be logged-in to answer a thread, thats the story. I must add that running a Mac with my favoured Safari browser sometimes causes trouble, I have downloaded 'Firefox' and even though it seems more compatible in some ways I think Safari is a little more advanced and there is the problem.

I lost 2 posts in response to questions, one related to LED lighting upgrades, the other was the wind-turbine/solar project that I completed last year and though I may upset the odd solar user that has already fitted a panel I'll illustrate my findings on this thread together with other stuff I posted and lost.

If admin want to move my stuff to more appropriate threads then I'm happy about it.

I can also talk endlessly about 9 months and going, repairing and solving problems one the Burstner.

Richard


----------



## noody (Apr 16, 2009)

Its happened again, I just spent 10 minutes (At a guess) typing a post then lost it because the site logged me out.

Is it me ?


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 16, 2009)

I too can talk endlessly about Burstner. I will write a private message to you, if you would like me to, as it won't be of much interest to the rest of the membership of this site. I don't know why you are having problems with the site though, have you tried talking to Admin?

Jackie


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 16, 2009)

noody said:


> Where I live here on the Strumble Peninsula is 'wild-living', particularly autumn to spring. Richard



Aaaah... Strumble!  That's a beautiful spot.

I'm a regular visitor to Pembrokeshire.  Would there be any problems wilding at Strumble?  I've often been to the lighthouse but haven't yet camped there as I've always visited during gales and don't like the van swaying overnight!


----------



## noody (Apr 16, 2009)

kangooroo said:


> Would there be any problems wilding at Strumble?  I've often been to the lighthouse but haven't yet camped there as I've always visited during gales and don't like the van swaying overnight!



I have often fancied driving over and staying, its 10 minutes give or take tractors and visitors who can't reverse. I think quite a few vans overnight at the car-park, its very suitable and as long as people respect the place I think it'll remain user-friendly.

The locals are very sensitive to litter-abuse, any sort of abuse in fact even though I've proven that locals leave more litter than visitors leave.

Go-on, do-it, we may end-up having a beer together.

Richard.


----------



## noody (Apr 16, 2009)

Have a look at my wind-turbine/solar array. Because the panel is always pointing in the right direction I can manage with a 40 watt and when the wind blows it blows at night. The small turbine doesn't make a noise.


----------



## noody (Apr 16, 2009)

This is why I need to 'wild'.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 16, 2009)

*kites*

Are you flying them all at once on your own? 

good photo

weez
Tony


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 16, 2009)

noody said:


> I have often fancied driving over and staying, its 10 minutes give or take tractors and visitors who can't reverse. I think quite a few vans overnight at the car-park, its very suitable and as long as people respect the place I think it'll remain user-friendly.
> 
> The locals are very sensitive to litter-abuse, any sort of abuse in fact even though I've proven that locals leave more litter than visitors leave.
> 
> ...



Thanks - you've talked me into it.  My Kangoo is very small and discreet - and I would NEVER leave litter!


----------



## noody (Apr 16, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Are you flying them all at once on your own?
> 
> good photo



I've packed-up because I was tired and Mo bought 4 cold bottles of beer from the van which was parked at the edge of the dunes. She remembered the opener 

Peace-perfect-peace. East coast of Scotland Aug/Sept at a place called Dornoch. Fabulous.

Not wild-camping but as you can see you can get to the edge of the site away from everyone, the party I traveled with all wild-camped and got into trouble with locals and I'm not surprised.

Richard.


----------



## noody (Apr 16, 2009)

kangooroo said:


> and I would NEVER leave litter!



Like I said, worst offenders are locals. Maybe they figure that visitors will get the blame. When the fields around us are being plowed or treated, the farm workers regularly spread their lunch wrapping all-over our lovely valley.

Be aware that the odd-looking building sea-ward of the car-park is a hide. twitchers and walkers are notorious for complaining.

Enjoy the early morning and never miss a sun-downer, awesome sun-sets.

Richard.


----------

